# Gym Equipment Hogs



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 27, 2021)

Older guy in the gym (older than me) in there on weekends lately, is one of those one's who takes up 5-6 stations at once, and even uses them for things they are not made for.

*Example this AM:*

**This is all at the same time now...

 -Bench Press 1: Sets up a 25 on each side, stands on  bench doing stiff-leg deads.
- Bench Press 2: Sets up a 10 on each side, uses it for a curl-station. (There are only 3 bench-presses in the place)
   (3rd one is in use, so if someone else wanted to bench, S.O.L.).
- Lying leg press: Drapes it with 4-foot pieces of paper-towel, does a set, etc. Leaves towels all over it as he used it for a few sets.
- Squat-rack 1: Setup with a dime on each side, doing lunges. (That light, use some d-bells for gods sake).
- Squat rack 2: Shrugs (There are only 2 squat racks, so if someone wanted to Squat S.O.L).
- Then had the bench-seat tied up with some d-bells for shoulder presses.

So 6 stations at once, 2 of them being bench presses and the 2 SQ racks. Very bizarre.

Around 3 weeks ago, I noticed he did a set on the Hammer-Strength high-lat pull. But then left it and 15-20 mins went by while I was using the shoulder-press.
Noticed he didnt return to it.

Right when I got on it,  he comes flying over and says "I was using that"...

I just said "Yup, You *WAS*" and continued with my set...   Odd-ball...


----------



## TomJ (Nov 27, 2021)

We have a couple odd balls like that. Nothing that bad though. 

My gym is usually pretty busy and high energy though, do I think it discourages people like that from coming in. 

Worst I see is one particular guy will have two different adjustable benches in the dumbbell section, at different elevations. You know, rather than adjusting the single one. And then like 6-8 sets of dumbbells. 
He will stay there for about an hour doing all kinds of weird movements with really really long rest breaks reading a newspaper. Like an actual newspaper

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 27, 2021)

You can't claim multiple stations during peak hours, plain and simple.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can't claim multiple stations during peak hours, plain and simple.


Challenge accepted


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 27, 2021)

Seen it before and I just jump in if I need it. Tell them too bad so sad... go and tell on me, of course they dont. 

Work out at home now so no issues any more


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 27, 2021)

I have the same thing happen from time to time, but it's usually the young kids. I've had to educate more than one of them that, during peak hours, you can't use multiple stations. If I saw somebody standing on the bench doing deadlifts I think I would lose my mind on them. Don't put your dirty fucking feet on the bench.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Challenge accepted





CJ275 said:


> You can't claim multiple stations during peak hours, plain and simple.


That sure would be good to see!


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 27, 2021)

I have similar problems with a woman at the gym I currently go to. Comes in, drags out shit, clothing at multiple stations and doing some similar shit like standing in the cable shoulder press doing shrugs. Pisses me off so bad. Then can’t even put what she used back where it goes.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 27, 2021)

This and leaving equipment and weights out… I would hate to see these peoples houses, not my job to pick up after you. I had to get on my sister in-law once and my wife did as well, told her “if you’re old enough to come to the gym, you’re old enough to pick up after yourself.”


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 27, 2021)

Kills me
The guy who own our little gym trains a bunch of old ladies. He does total body workouts with them, circuit training. He hogs all the equipment like 4 exercises ahead. Drives me nuts.

It’s one thing when it’s an average idiot, it’s worse when it’s the owner.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 28, 2021)

i use 2 things at a time alot, but anyone is welcome to use with me.



Jonjon said:


> Kills me
> The guy who own our little gym trains a bunch of old ladies. He does total body workouts with them, circuit training. He hogs all the equipment like 4 exercises ahead. Drives me nuts.
> 
> It’s one thing when it’s an average idiot, it’s worse when it’s the owner.


personal trainer took all my plates off a lat pulldown to put 5lb plates on for a fat annoying lady to use.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 28, 2021)

On the odd occasion that I need to train at a public gym (last time was 6 or 7 years ago, I asses the gym and crowd, if I need to I inquire how many sets someone has left, then I adjust my training accordingly.  99/100 times when I ask how many sets they just bail right then and there.  A little flexibility in your training can help keep you from looking like a dick.


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 28, 2021)

If they look reasonable, ask "can I work in on this?" and change plates etc.  
If an idiot: "I'm working in with you on this!"  
If its crowded and they walk away to another machine: just jump in ... "use it or lose it" gym rule.


----------



## Nickadi13 (Dec 6, 2021)

I hog every single piece of equipment in my gym at the same time. I workout at home but still... what a dick.


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Right when I got on it,  he comes flying over and says "I was using that"...
> 
> I just said "Yup, You *WAS*" and continued with my set...   Odd-ball...


Yup, not to be a dick but someone has to put that dude in his place.

Many year back in a commercial gym I would stripped a few hundred lbs off a bar in the squat rack to let someone young kid work in. I'd never want to keep someone from their workout. Only time it sucked is if I had the 100's on. 45's were at a premium but no one used the 100's much t all.

Rule #1 is to always let someone work in. Rule #2 is the big weight set takes precedent over the circit training. Don't start stripping the weight when the big man is wrapping or you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## LA_1988 (Dec 6, 2021)

snake said:


> Yup, not to be a dick but someone has to put that dude in his place.
> 
> Many year back in a commercial gym I would stripped a few hundred lbs off a bar in the squat rack to let someone young kid work in. I'd never want to keep someone from their workout. Only time it sucked is if I had the 100's on. 45's were at a premium but no one used the 100's much t all.
> 
> Rule #1 is to always let someone work in. Rule #2 is the big weight set takes precedent over the circit training. Don't start stripping the weight when the big man is wrapping or you're gonna get hurt.


Hard to let people work in nowadays because they do some fucked up variation that they saw scientifically proven on TikTok🙄


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm a weak guy... Back when I went to a commercial gym I would sometimes let people work in with me, only to be left with a few hundred lbs that they'd leave on the bar for me to unrack before I started my next set.

Maybe it was just the gym I was going to at the time, but it was a pretty dick head move all the same.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 7, 2021)

Someone at my gym put 3 (45) lb plates on a bar, and super glued them together.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Older guy in the gym (older than me) in there on weekends lately, is one of those one's who takes up 5-6 stations at once, and even uses them for things they are not made for.
> 
> *Example this AM:*
> 
> ...


Good for you.  Fuck those bitches that use 3-4 stations and think they can leave and come back 5 min later and no one should be on it. I've had that too.  I always just say, oh, I didn't see anyone on this. I have 3 more sets.
In my head I can see myself killing the guy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> Someone at my gym put 3 (45) lb plates on a bar, and super glued them together.


That's weak brah.  You can troll better than that. Stop disappointing me.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate all that shit. I never thought I could lift at home..but I wanted to try... a couple grand later I will never go back to a commercial gym. The convenience, having my speakers blaring, wearing  whatever,  and waiting for no equipment  really gets u spoiled lol.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 7, 2021)

Great gym you got there!! I started my home gym back in 1978, and have always been a home-trainer, but always seem to alternate once in a while (if the gym is a good one). The gym itself is great, most people there are fine, always gonna be a few knuckleheads... Since working at home full-time over last few years, I mainly rejoined the local one to get out of my house a few times a week (I found I wasnt leaving the house for a fully week at a time before that, can get monotonous). Still use my home gym too of course...


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Great gym you got there!! I started my home gym back in 1978, and have always been a home-trainer, but always seem to alternate once in a while (if the gym is a good one). The gym itself is great, most people there are fine, always gonna be a few knuckleheads... Since working at home full-time over last few years, I mainly rejoined the local one to get out of my house a few times a week (I found I wasnt leaving the house for a fully week at a time before that, can get monotonous). Still use my home gym too of course...


That's a nice setup there too.
I hear you on having to get out.  I work from home and if I didn't go to the gym I'd barely get out at all.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> That's a nice setup there too.
> I hear you on having to get out.  I work from home and if I didn't go to the gym I'd barely get out at all.


Thx Lifter!


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 8, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Great gym you got there!! I started my home gym back in 1978, and have always been a home-trainer, but always seem to alternate once in a while (if the gym is a good one). The gym itself is great, most people there are fine, always gonna be a few knuckleheads... Since working at home full-time over last few years, I mainly rejoined the local one to get out of my house a few times a week (I found I wasnt leaving the house for a fully week at a time before that, can get monotonous). Still use my home gym too of course...


Nice!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 8, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Older guy in the gym (older than me) in there on weekends lately, is one of those one's who takes up 5-6 stations at once, and even uses them for things they are not made for.
> 
> *Example this AM:*
> 
> ...


I would kill this person.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

We only have 3 BP stations and 3 squat racks so yeah, it pisses me off when someone jumps on one of them and does oddball shit they could do somewhere else. 
What's even more irritating to me, mostly because I'm a cell phone hater, is the younger guys taking 10 minutes between sets and poking away at their phones while they take up a machine or a bench. There's an area of about 12 machines and sometimes you'll see as many as 3 guys at once poking away endlessly it seems.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 8, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> We only have 3 BP stations and 3 squat racks so yeah, it pisses me off when someone jumps on one of them and does oddball shit they could do somewhere else.
> What's even more irritating to me, mostly because I'm a cell phone hater, is the younger guys taking 10 minutes between sets and poking away at their phones while they take up a machine or a bench. There's an area of about 12 machines and sometimes you'll see as many as 3 guys at once poking away endlessly it seems.



That’s when you say, “hey, do you mind if I jump in while you text?”. You are being nice, but they get the hint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 8, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> We only have 3 BP stations and 3 squat racks so yeah, it pisses me off when someone jumps on one of them and does oddball shit they could do somewhere else.
> What's even more irritating to me, mostly because I'm a cell phone hater, is the younger guys taking 10 minutes between sets and poking away at their phones while they take up a machine or a bench. There's an area of about 12 machines and sometimes you'll see as many as 3 guys at once poking away endlessly it seems.


I deal with this crap all the time. I can get an entire workout in (1 hour) and they are only on their second exercise. Another seemingly popular thing to do by these short short wearing incessantly texting idiots is pile on the cologne. I'm breathing hard in the middle of a set and wooffff...I have to cut it short and move on.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 8, 2021)

I'll preface this with, I'm getting crabby in my old age. I used to just say fuck it and use something else.  Right now my training is programmed weeks in advanced with only the weight and/or reps changing.  If someone is legit using a piece I will wait or work in if they are willing, if they are being a shit head like you're describing I just move their stuff.  They rarely say anything, if they do I just kind of say "Oh, ok I'm almost done" and do my thing.  The one gym closest to my house is $12/month so we tend to get the occasional odd ball who comes in wanting to do weird shit they saw online.  The good thing is they never seem to last very long and the regulars are pretty good about sticking together if someone wants to get silly.  I saw one guy get escorted out by a couple members before the staff even knew what was going on. The other gym I go to is more hardcore, the owner will go straight over and tell someone, hey we don't do that here, he puts up with zero shit.


----------



## WeightedDips512 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Kills me
> The guy who own our little gym trains a bunch of old ladies. He does total body workouts with them, circuit training. He hogs all the equipment like 4 exercises ahead. Drives me nuts.
> 
> It’s one thing when it’s an average idiot, it’s worse when it’s the owner.




I don't mean to be a dick to anyone. But that there is un-called for. And if someone is not considerate of others, you shouldn't be considerate of them. 

I guess you can call me boss in the gym.  Because if someone comes in running a circuit during the only two hours of the day I have to train.  You can bet when they leave one machine and go to the next, I'm jumping on it.


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 8, 2021)

It never stops. It's like a new pandemic of fuck boys in my gym. They were never there before. Fancy clothes perfectly pressed and shiny new shoes. 

Just finished my noon workout and this idiot sits down at the machine bench press and does one easy set. Then proceeds to text for, I'm not kidding, 15 fucking minutes. Just sat there and texted. I just dont know what to say to these fuckwads without sounding like a dick. So I move on to something else. 

I think the gym owner needs to make a policy that's fair and just. And have someone on the floor to enforce it.

Not that I really care, but for instance my gym requires masks to be worn at all times. Half the people actually wear them. And the young girls and boys working the front counter could care less what anyone does let alone have the balls to stand up to anyone. Pathetic.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 9, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> And the young girls and boys working the front counter could care less what anyone does let alone have the balls to stand up to anyone. Pathetic.


im not justifying their inaction but people these days are so entitled, they think the rules dont apply to them, and when they're informed otherwise, they are monsters. Its tough dealing with the public. I would enforce the rules on principal, because its the job, but I get why someone working a part time minimum wage job would just say F it, i dont make enough for this. especially with the "customer is always right" mentality that is so prevelant.

side note, i worked in a store that told me if a customer was rude i could tell them to get the hell out my shop. It was so refreshing. and we kept handguns stashed under every register. thakfully the only time they came out was for atf inspection.

people these days...


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 9, 2021)

shackleford said:


> im not justifying their inaction but people these days are so entitled, they think the rules dont apply to them, and when they're informed otherwise, they are monsters. Its tough dealing with the public. I would enforce the rules on principal, because its the job, but I get why someone working a part time minimum wage job would just say F it, i dont make enough for this. especially with the "customer is always right" mentality that is so prevelant.
> 
> side note, i worked in a store that told me if a customer was rude i could tell them to get the hell out my shop. It was so refreshing. and we kept handguns stashed under every register. thakfully the only time they came out was for atf inspection.
> 
> people these days...


youll love this story- I was working at a fast food/ice cream place when I was 15 for a few months and then my sister started working there. 
She actually said 'fuck you' to customers and called one customer a stupid cunt.  The manager 'scolded' her but did not fire her.
My sister quit about a week later not because of the manager but because she didn't like dealing with people and she didn't want to work.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> youll love this story- I was working at a fast food/ice cream place when I was 15 for a few months and then my sister started working there.
> She actually said 'fuck you' to customers and called one customer a stupid cunt.  The manager 'scolded' her but did not fire her.
> My sister quit about a week later not because of the manager but because she didn't like dealing with people and she didn't want to work.


Ha ha...my kind of girl :^ )


----------



## shackleford (Dec 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> youll love this story- I was working at a fast food/ice cream place when I was 15 for a few months and then my sister started working there.
> She actually said 'fuck you' to customers and called one customer a stupid cunt.  The manager 'scolded' her but did not fire her.
> My sister quit about a week later not because of the manager but because she didn't like dealing with people and she didn't want to work.


fast food can be horrible. my wife used to work fast food until she got her rn. some people can be so rude to the those that serve them.


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 9, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Older guy in the gym (older than me) in there on weekends lately, is one of those one's who takes up 5-6 stations at once, and even uses them for things they are not made for.
> 
> *Example this AM:*
> 
> ...


I'd be telling him to f'off myself .. 2 machines, sure .. anymore he is just wasting everyone's time and efforts.
Yep, seen some funky stuff .. one guy at my old gym would do weird shit, had a talk with him and he does his training for hiking up serious looking mountains. One of those guys that travels to find that special mountain to climb. Fair enough, I know nothing of his sport.
Another guy was an arm wrestler .. thought his training was a bit weird also, but - not my thing.
The thing is, if they fk around with my training and the time I spent in the gym .. we will never be friends.
Good on you for shrugging him off like that.


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 9, 2021)

I much prefer to train at home .. proud of my gym.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> youll love this story- I was working at a fast food/ice cream place when I was 15 for a few months and then my sister started working there.
> She actually said 'fuck you' to customers and called one customer a stupid cunt.  The manager 'scolded' her but did not fire her.
> My sister quit about a week later not because of the manager but because she didn't like dealing with people and she didn't want to work.


I approve of your sisters language and approach to serving customers. Customers are assholes... and I also don't want to work 😂


----------



## Bumpygooch (Dec 9, 2021)

Daron_e said:


> I hate all that shit. I never thought I could lift at home..but I wanted to try... a couple grand later I will never go back to a commercial gym. The convenience, having my speakers blaring, wearing  whatever,  and waiting for no equipment  really gets u spoiled lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noticed the powertec, are you able to do a proper, neutral grip OHP with it?  Looking at them for this purpose, both flat/incline bench and OHP(shoulder health).


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 9, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I much prefer to train at home .. proud of my gym.


Amazing gym brother Bafner!! Really cool! Jealous of your weather also to be able to have that.
At 20-degrees and a couple of inches of snow here this AM, totally not do-able around here. Even my garage-gym is 40 degrees right now. Another reason why I alternate to the local gym when I feel like it. Though the "Mr. Heater" propane heater does work fairly well when needed...


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 9, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Amazing gym brother Bafner!! Really cool! Jealous of your weather also to be able to have that.
> At 20-degrees and a couple of inches of snow here this AM, totally not do-able around here. Even my garage-gym is 40 degrees right now. Another reason why I alternate to the local gym when I feel like it. Though the "Mr. Heater" propane heater does work fairly well when needed...


thankyou .. I understand in winter it is a lot harder, but I get more motivated and add a little more intensify


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 10, 2021)

shackleford said:


> im not justifying their inaction but people these days are so entitled, they think the rules dont apply to them, and when they're informed otherwise, they are monsters. Its tough dealing with the public. I would enforce the rules on principal, because its the job, but I get why someone working a part time minimum wage job would just say F it, i dont make enough for this. especially with the "customer is always right" mentality that is so prevelant.
> 
> side note, i worked in a store that told me if a customer was rude i could tell them to get the hell out my shop. It was so refreshing. and we kept handguns stashed under every register. thakfully the only time they came out was for atf inspection.
> 
> people these days...


Hell yeah, That's what I'm talking about. The way that boss had you handle rude customers. If they did that at the gyms then imagine how stress free it would eventually become as all the members would respect the joint, each other, and treat the place as if it we're their own. That would set a strong tone for the place and weed out all the entitled fuckwads. My kind of place!


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can't claim multiple stations during peak hours, plain and simple.


This.

I’ll straight up throw people’s shit off of the bench if they’re off doing something else and trying to save the equipment for some sort of retarded super set (they’re always doing something retarded 100% of the time).

On a slow Sunday?  Sure. But if you’re pulling that nonsense during peak hours you’re going to be picking your shit up off of the floor or losing your rack as soon as you leave.


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 10, 2021)

What's become common place at the 6 squat racks at my gym is using the portable flat benches for a seat at the end of the platform. I sometimes have to go and ask for one. 

Never had anyone say no but FFS bring a fucking beach chair if you need to sit down. 

Or man up, work harder, and instead throw up between sets in the corner so you know you're actually putting in work on leg day.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 10, 2021)

Bumpygooch said:


> Noticed the powertec, are you able to do a proper, neutral grip OHP with it?  Looking at them for this purpose, both flat/incline bench and OHP(shoulder health).


The grip it has is perfect for me and I have had my share of shoulder issues. I guess it is a bit limiting . I find u can really stress the muscles differently with changing the bench position.


----------

